# Lighted wings



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So my wife is making my daughter a fiary costume and I thought there must be a way to light those wings like Tinkerbell's at Disney World. Does someone carry a string of battery operated led's? I was going to go to Radio Shack and take a look.

Thanks


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

I've used this style of battery powered LED light in several costume pieces http://www.save-on-crafts.com/fairylights.html


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

In case you're still looking for lights, this site also has a good selection:

http://www.batteryoperatedcandles.net/floral-mini-lights.html

I haven't used their LEDs, but I bought a bunch of their white mini rice lights for shower decorations (only $3.95/string), and they worked well.

Good luck--that's a great idea!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael's carries battery operated lights in the wedding section (mini rice lights). Hobby Lobby also has them.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

found some led string of lights....thanks to all the stores who have Christmas decorations up


----------

